# Beefing up the White



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I notice the first thing I see on geese in the field is their white patches on their back side. So on my Big Foots I go higher up and further into the body with the white. I also put more black further up the tail. I really exagerate it but it really seems to catch the birds attention. Any one else do that or have any other painting tricks? It just seems like the white on the decoys from the factory is dull or not very big.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

We just Flocked the heads and tails and added some white to the back ends.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have a friend that splits the sentry's beak and props it open to make it look like it is talking. Also I have thought about doing this and putting a piece of plastic or something to imitate a tongue.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Porkchop: if you guys let geese come in close enough to notice those open bills, you'd better be taking pictures! Or at least hunting with baseball bats!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey there is nothing like clubbing those honkers with a baseball bat. :lol:


----------

